# Homelite 350?????



## eman5oh (Nov 12, 2010)

My dad gave me his old homelite 350 automatic chainsaw that he purchased new in the 70's. He said that it was not used much and is in good shape although not running. I have a carb kit for it and plan to get it running, just wondering about specs for the saw. I would guess mabe a 50cc saw? Are these saws any good by todays standards?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2010)

Cant really tell you much right now sure I have a manual for it at home will look it up. Not much on the web about it.


----------



## eman5oh (Nov 12, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Cant really tell you much right now sure I have a manual for it at home will look it up. Not much on the web about it.



Thanks, would appreciate any info you could pass along.


----------



## PJF1313 (Nov 13, 2010)

Model: 350

MANUFACTURED BY:
        HOMELITE CORPORATION
        PORT CHESTER, NEW YORK, U.S.A.
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER:
        350, 350B, 350HG
YEAR INTRODUCED:

YEAR DISCONTINUED:
        1976
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT:
        3.5 cu. in. (57 cc)
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS:
        1
CYLINDER BORE:
        1.750 in. (44.4 mm)
PISTON STROKE:
        1.440 in. (36.6 mm)
CYLINDER TYPE:
        Aluminum with chrome plated bore
INTAKE METHOD:
        Piston ported
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.:
        not advertised
WEIGHT :
        14 lbs. 13 oz. (6.7 kg) powerhead only
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION:
        One Man operation
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM:
        Anti-vibration
CHAIN BRAKE:
        none
CLUTCH:
        Centrifugal
DRIVE TYPE:
        Direct
CONSTRUCTION:
        Die cast magnesium
MAGNETO TYPE:
        Electronic, 2 piece
CARBURETOR:
        Walbro HDC
MAJOR REPAIR KIT:
        K10-HDC
MINOR REPAIR KIT:
        D10-HDC
AIR FILTER SYSTEM:
        Cellulose fiber element
STARTER TYPE:
        Homelite automatic rewind
OIL PUMP:
        Automatic
OPERATING RPM:

IGNITION TIMING:
        fixed
BREAKER POINT SETTING:
        none
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP:
        Set with black shim stock 0.0125 in. (3 mm)
SPARK PLUG TYPE:
        Champion DJ6J
SPARK PLUG GAP:
        0.025 in. (0.63 mm)
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS:
        Roller
FUEL TANK CAPACITY:
        23.3 oz. (689 ml)
FUEL OIL RATIO:
        32:1 with Homelite oil
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE:
        Regular
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION:
        Homelite chain saw mix oil
CHAIN PITCH:
        3/8 in.
CHAIN TYPE:
        Homelite
BAR MOUNT PATTERN:
        14 link
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED:
        16 in. (40 cm)
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED:
        24 in. (61 cm)
COLOUR SCHEME:
        Homelite Red



From :
http://www.acresinternet.com/


----------

